# Split tail climbing setups.



## The Lawn Shark (Mar 31, 2008)

What all gear is needed to use a split tail setup??

Climbing rope / split tail / beaners / micro pulley / what else???

What all do you use in your split tail climbing setups


----------



## kennertree (Mar 31, 2008)

The Lawn Shark said:


> What all gear is needed to use a split tail setup??
> 
> Climbing rope / split tail / beaners / micro pulley / what else???
> 
> What all do you use in your split tail climbing setups



That's pretty much it, you might want a saddle to attatch to though.


----------



## safeT1st (Mar 31, 2008)

*Darned*



kennertree said:


> That's pretty much it, you might want a saddle to attatch to though.



Tried to rep you for that but I must have repped you recently for some other quick thinking advice you offered as it won't let me . Oh well , I'm sure there will be more opportunities .


----------



## safeT1st (Mar 31, 2008)

*Can't Resist*

You will also need a tip . Sorry , couldn't help myself .


----------



## kennertree (Mar 31, 2008)

safeT1st said:


> You will also need a tip . Sorry , couldn't help myself .



I'm out of bullets or I would rep you.


----------



## 046 (Mar 31, 2008)

you will also need a lanyard system. I'm using a DEDA (double ended, double action) lanyard system. 

most will use a single lanyard with micro ascender to adjust length. 
for beginners, a require read is "tree climbers companion" by jeff jebson

using steel double action biners terminated with triple fisherman on split tail. steel biner to figure eight to main rope. 

thinking of eliminating steel biners in favor of stainless maillon Rapide screw links. stronger/more secure and lighter... a good combination. 

also be very careful of which advice you take from AS. some jokers have been known to post false information that can kill ya....



The Lawn Shark said:


> What all gear is needed to use a split tail setup??
> 
> Climbing rope / split tail / beaners / micro pulley / what else???
> 
> What all do you use in your split tail climbing setups


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 1, 2008)

046 said:


> be very careful of which advice you take from AS. some jokers have been known to post false information that can kill ya....



I like this disclamer, this should be at the top of the page when you sign up for this site.:jester:


----------



## 046 (Apr 2, 2008)

TreeCo, great point! just did a search and cannot find any instance of wrong information not corrected by someone. 

thanks for pointing that out. due to the high traffic of AS, it's a certainty loads of newbies cruise AS looking for information. have always worried about someone seeing and using wrong info... 

without question there's a wealth of info on AS!
here's two links with great info on termination knots and favorite knots. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=42466&highlight=termination

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=35784&highlight=termination



TreeCo said:


> It is true that sometimes we get false information posted but if you guys can point out an instance where it was not pointed out as false by others please speak up!


----------



## HolmenTree (Apr 3, 2008)

I like using the square edged micro prusik pulley attached with a swivel dog leash snap for advancing my split tail. I have been doing some line directs in the tree with my new micro twin pulley rather then just running the 2 ropes thru the biner, seems to work nice but just more equip. to carry. Always carry two 5/8" lanyards on my saddle, 1 wirecore, 1 not , both held by Petzl Macrograbs and stainless twist clevises on each side of the saddle

Willard


----------

